
UN privacy watchdog says 'little or no evidence' that mass surveillance works - neverminder
http://www.zdnet.com/article/un-privacy-rapporteur-says-little-or-no-evidence-that-surveillance-laws-work/
======
bediger4000
oh, it works, just not for the ostensible purpose of "fighting terrorism" or
"fighting crime".

Clearly the purpose is to keep tabs on Enemies of The State, ability to
suppress dissent, and chill actions of the populace.

For example, since the Snowden revelations, how often have you decided _not_
to google for "HERF gun" or something else you were curious about, just so you
wouldn't earn the attention of a FVEYES motherfucking pervert snooper?

